# Ten in One Capsules



## keithemerson (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever used the Ten in One Capsules from Siegel Pigeons?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*No No No No !!!!!!!!*



keithemerson said:


> Has anyone ever used the Ten in One Capsules from Siegel Pigeons?


No, and you will never, ever, hear me suggest to anyone that they should. I want to say first of all that my degrees are not in medicine, so I am not a vet. But, this idea of 10 medications in 1, has got to be one of the most asinine ideas of all time !! I will let other more qualified folks go into some of the details as to why this is such a stupid idea, but I suggest that anyone who has ever thought about doing such a thing, to stop for a moment and think about it. And try to think of some good reasons as to why this is a very bad idea, and how far down the road we have gone. Even a four in one product, seems idiotic to me. But, if you think you have health problems now, start down this road, and see where it leads. and if you should ever go to your own personal doctor or your animals vet, and they say something like...not sure what is wrong ...so I'm gonna give you ten different drugs, and I am hoping one of them works....don't walk....RUN to the door and get out of there FAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoYpI Loft (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree to the post above. I am not an animal doctor nor am I a human doctor but I do work in the medical field as a nurse. Usually a doctor will prescribe the most minimal of medications that he sees will resolve the illness. Bacteria and viruses tend to become immune to medications. Just look at some of the super infections like MRSA and the likes that are immune to some antibiotics. Bacterias and viruses have the ability to share genetic immunity if I can remember correctly from my chemistry and biology classes in college. Anyways the bacterias and viruses share these traits to other bacteria and viruses that they encounter and then on top of that these things have the ability to multiply at an alarming rate. So, I would not recommend using them unless it is a last resort option. I hope this makes sense to every one.


----------



## keithemerson (Apr 12, 2010)

*Minimal of medicines*

It is very confusing on what medications to buy for different treatments of different problems. I figured something wasn't right, that's why I asked on this forum. Everyone here pretty much knows what's right and wrong. I don't have any problems right now, but I was looking to stock up my medicine cabinet. What products do you keep for the various problems that could occur? Thanks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those 4-1, 10-1, etc were designed for us who do shotgun medicine. Basically when we are not sure of the disease, we just blast them with medicine (desperate attempt). But there are some logic to it. What happens is that some bacteria and viruses have become immune to medicine so that you put multi-medicine like multi-antibiotics just to make sure that at least one of them will work. I think we caused those immune germs by excessive medicine and medicating birds when they are not sick.

I think the strength of those combo drugs may not be strong enough though.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

There are very good reasons why anti-biotics should require an Rx and not be available over the counter. Some countries are much more strict in this regard. One good reason, is that they will be abused, and that is exactly what fanciers have done, they went and gave anti-biotics for all the wrong reasons, and at the wrong times. They have given 10-20-30 times or more medications then we use to give in the "good ole days" but the birds end up sick all the time. It's as if you can bring about good health by taking drugs all the time, you can not. 

To some degree, I once had started going down this road myself, because I accepted as gospel that you needed to do so to win races. Somewhere along the way, common sense prevailed, and as I used less and less, the health improved, so that now it is a relative race occurrence, and only drugs used as directed. If one must use drugs to keep their birds healthy, then the battle is already lost....IMHO.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Before some of you get all up in arms about a "pill", you need to know what's in it. I looked up the said pill and it reads:

"Ten in One Capsules -- The latest development against a myriad of problems. Directions for use: Use 1 capsule per bird down the throat the evening before basketing and the day of return"

With no description of the content, it could be anything. It doesn't have to be a "medication" or "drug". It could very well be natural suppliments that can give a boost to a bird. As far as anyone knows, it could be ground and meshed up ingredients such as garlic, fish oil, and vitamins, etc. You shouldn't have to need this capsule, but, if it doesn't pose a danger to the bird, it's not a bad thing. Just by reading the instructions, it would seem a vitamin based capsule with a shot of anti-biotics or something like that. Send Siegel an e-mail asking about it before you decide to use or not. 

And, remember, the description doesn't say "medication"...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Xueoo said:


> Before some of you get all up in arms about a "pill", you need to know what's in it. I looked up the said pill and it reads:
> 
> "Ten in One Capsules -- The latest development against a myriad of problems. Directions for use: Use 1 capsule per bird down the throat the evening before basketing and the day of return"
> 
> ...


If I did not know what was in it why would I give to my bird/s... it very well could be something simple.. but they need to say what it is and what is in it ..and for what reason before I would even think about using it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Xueoo said:


> Before some of you get all up in arms about a "pill", you need to know what's in it. I looked up the said pill and it reads:
> 
> "Ten in One Capsules -- The latest development against a myriad of problems. Directions for use: Use 1 capsule per bird down the throat the evening before basketing and the day of return"
> 
> ...


 I don't think it is about getting all up in arms. It is about attempting to guide newer fanciers away from this concept of just pouring various things into our birds, and then hoping that something in the cocktail brings about good health. This product has been on the market for some time, it is not some kind fish oil or vitamin supplement.

Not sure how the retailer would know exactly what the manufacturer has put into the bottle, but if it is simply a vitamin preparation, then why place the product along side various other medications ? It is being sold as a treatment for a grab bag of issues, that much is pretty clear. If the bottle does not list the actual ingredients, then that is even more reason to stay away from it. And no disrespect towards Ed, but I would not seek medical advice from purveyors of various medical remidies. In the old days, there would be salesmen who would sell bottles of various concoctions that were said to cure just about everything. Because of various federal laws and the FDA, we have gotten away from that for over the counter medications for humans, however there appears to be a thriving business in such things when it comes to pigeons.




Got *canker* ? No problem reach for 10 in 1
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-canker.html

Got *coccidiosis* ? No problem reach for 10 in 1
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-coccidiosis.html

Got *E.Coli – Collibacillosis* ? No problem reach for 10 in 1
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-ecoli.html

Got *Paratyphoid – Salmonellosis * ? No problem reach for 10 in 1
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html

Got *Respiratory * issues ? No problem reach for 10 in 1
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-respiratory.html


My main gripe with those selling various medications for pigeons, is this idea that medications, ie. anti-botics can be used as some sort of a "preventative", and should be given to healthy birds, to keep them from getting sick. If this was sound medical advice, then your family doctor would be providing you and your family various cocktails of medications in order to keep your family healthy. Since family members will be exposed to various germs and other sick people on the school bus and at work. Doctors and health care providers who work in hospitals and such, would have to take their daily shot of medications in order to prevent them from catching some illness !!  For some reason, folks understand that this would not be a good idea, but then they buy into it, when it comes to their pigeons. Well, I got up on my soap box, now I am getting off. Go do what you want.


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

It can be a disaster...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Xueoo said:


> Before some of you get all up in arms about a "pill", you need to know what's in it. I looked up the said pill and it reads:
> 
> "Ten in One Capsules -- The latest development against a myriad of problems.* Directions for use: Use 1 capsule per bird down the throat the evening before basketing and the day of return"*
> 
> ...



This bothered me the most. That is misuse of medication and will surely create drug resistant germs. There is medicine concept and there is vaccination concept. Don't confuse the two. Medicating is not preventative medicine.

I don't medicate my birds unless I really have to. I let them get sick first so that they can develop immunity.


----------

